# The Fishing Thread



## W00K #17 (Jan 26, 2019)

So you have to move a little bit to catch fish, and fish themselves move, seems to qualify for here.

This is a general thread for all discussion relating to the great worldwide sport of fishing.

Post about recent trips, baits and techniques, and anything at all related to fishing. Pics are ok, but take care not to dox yourself ofc.

Right now the northern US should be in full ice fishing mode. Has anyone been out?


Have been doing pretty good on walleyes at a rock reef in maybe 30 feet of water on a lake. Catching them mainly on hair jigs tipped with minnows and powerbait twitch tails on a drop shot.


----------



## User names must be unique (Jan 26, 2019)

when i was a kid me and my friends used to catch blennys with a handline but were too freaked out to remove the hook so we just cut the line and left them on the rocks to die.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jan 26, 2019)

I konda want to get back into fishing, I know a few areas around my town where bream and whiting is common. What essentials do I need?


----------



## W00K #17 (Jan 26, 2019)

Bream = bluegill right?

Can't get much simpler than that. To start go buy a simple walmart special panfish rod and reel combo. Should be able to get one for less than $20. In addition, you're going to want to buy some small panfish hooks, small bobbers, and some small split shot weights (I would go with ones even smaller than what I pictured, but that was all Wally world had atm). Bait your hook with small chunks of nightcrawlers. SMALL pieces of the worm, only fools use whole worms for bluegills.

Rig the bobber above the split shot, and the split shot above the hook. If you need help with you knot I would Google "improved clinch knot" it's very easy to tie and incredibly versatile. I probably tie this and a palomar knot more than anything else.

Once you're at your spot, take a second to survey the water and explore a bit. You're going to want to look for what anglers call "cover" or "structure". At its simplest this is any variation from the overall standard environment. This could be a tree or stump that's fallen into the water, a rock or boulder pile, or perhaps some weeds/vegetation like a some lily pads. Fish will use these spots to hide from bigger fish, hunt for smaller fish, and as a simple reference point in the environment. Find one of these and fish your bobber near it. While fishing is about patience, bluegill are supposed to be easy to catch, if after 15-20 minutes you haven't had any action from one piece of structure, move Down shore to the next. Sometimes you need to find the fish rather than wait for them to come to you.

Lucky for you I'm at Walmart and took pictures while here of all the basic stuff you'll need.

Happy fishing!


----------



## Yuusha-sama (Jan 26, 2019)

I wasn't fishing in ages, sadly.
In my part of germany you need a license( I have one)  for many waters, so that you are allowed to catch predatory fish(you're restricted to use only low level equipment without the the license)  so you aren't likely to catch predator.
But in private waters you mostly don't need that  (you need to follow the rules of the owner ).
Here are some native species for the lurker to watch.

EN: common bleak


Spoiler: Ukelei











EN: Common rudd


Spoiler: Rotfeder(Lit. Redfeather)











EN: Tench


Spoiler: Schlei











EN: Common roach


Spoiler: Rotauge (Lit. redeye)











We have many species of Carp
EN: common carp / european carp


Spoiler: Karpfen (Lit. carp)











EN: grass carp


Spoiler: Graskarpfen (Lit. grass carp)











EN: European perch


Spoiler: Flussbarsch(Lit. River Perch)











EN: northern pike


Spoiler: Hecht











EN: Zander ?


Spoiler: Zander


----------



## W00K #17 (Mar 30, 2019)

Out on the ice today. A decent if not great bite so far.

Update: Been getting out for the first time since ice out. My first success was getting largemouth in the local small ponds. Yesterday I caught my first fish out of the river. The ice went out on the larger lakes a couple days ago, going to be out trying to stick some walleye on a boat tomorrow. I'm elated, it was a long, long winter. And real fishing season is finally here.

Anyone else been catching some fish?


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Jun 1, 2019)

I shouldn't'a done that there. He's just a boy, poor little feller.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 1, 2019)

I've started fishing but have had a real bad time of it. On most days I don't catch anything. When I do, it's usually small panfish. Got one decent-sized largemouth bass once.


----------



## W00K #17 (Jun 1, 2019)

Ha! I forgot about this thread. It's been a pretty good spring so far for fishing. I started getting my first fish when the ice went out in late march. I've caught hundreds of smallmouth, walleye, pike, and crappie since then. I'll have to post some pics later. 

Tight lines and good luck to you all this season!



Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> I've started fishing but have had a real bad time of it. On most days I don't catch anything. When I do, it's usually small panfish. Got one decent-sized largemouth bass once.



What kind of water bodies do you usually fish? What baits and gear are you using and what are you wanting to be catching?


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 1, 2019)

W00K #17 said:


> What kind of water bodies do you usually fish? What baits and gear are you using and what are you wanting to be catching?



A local city park where lots of people fish. I mostly sit on the shores and use a standard pole with a small hook and worms as bait, sometimes Panfish Assassin lures (small minnow replicas). I try to aim for bluegills, because I know they live in the lake, but I've also pulled out what I think was some sort of trout and a largemouth bass once. I fish between 4:30 pm and 7:00 pm.

I don't own a boat and don't have much experience, so I don't try anything more complicated.


----------



## W00K #17 (Jun 1, 2019)

@Ughubughughughughughghlug

For live bait, sometimes blue gills will prefer wax worms over crawlers. You just use a chunk of the worm right instead of the whole thing? The whole worm is to big for gills u just end up feeding them.

For bass, on a small body of water if I'm just trying to catch something to see if they are there, I'll start with a small ball head jig rigged with a grub or straight tailed minnow, you just cast out and slowly reel it back while bouncing it along, try to make it look like a minnow or bait fish just swimming along. You can also let it sink to the bottom, then hop and crawl it back.

A senko is also a deadly pond bass bait, there are tons of youtube vids on how to fish them, they are one of the shallower learning curves around. Just cast it out on a hook with no weight and let it slowly sink to the bottom, bass will gobble it up as it falls. Once it hits bottom you can bounce it back to you, or just reel it back quick and cast again to a new location.








Caught some bass after work today, a few smallies and one largemouth. Gar were biting but I couldnt get a solid hookset with my small jigs so they kept spitting my bait back at me. Also hooked something absolutely massive. Stripped out almost all my drag and I had to chase it downstream for a good quarter mile before it snapped me. Must have fought it for almost half an hour, but it got into the current, and only having 4 lb test line I was doomed. I can only imagine it was a giant carp or flathead catfish. Based how heavy it felt and its sheer power it was one of the biggest fish I've ever hooked. Literally was nothing I could do to turn it around, but I damn sure tried til the last second, o well. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

EDIT: didnt want to double post, so here's a chonk from today. Always fun to catch a fat cat on 4 lb line and artificial jigs. Wasnt big enough to warrant pulling out the scale but I would estimate around 6lbs or so. Fun fish. Species is channel catfish for those curious.


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Jun 15, 2019)

Caught what's either a big channel cat or an average blue cat last night, I can never tell the difference.


----------



## An Ghost (Jun 16, 2019)

I go surf casting from time to time. My buddy likes to get competitive but I just like chilling on the beach and drinking a beer at 5am. Cant stay later than 10 because that’s when the green heads come out. Usually catch strippers. I’ll never forget the time I got a ray really tangled up in my line though. 
Sometimes largemouths in a pond nearby. There’s a snapping turtle there who loves to visit. If he’s lucky we toss him a bluegill.


----------



## W00K #17 (Jun 17, 2019)

RealtreeByGod said:


> Caught what's either a big channel cat or an average blue cat last night, I can never tell the difference.
> 
> View attachment 802655




Hard to see from that pic but the best way to tell is by counting the rays on the anal fin. A channel cat will have 24-29 rays and a blue will have 30-36.

Here's a largemouth I caught on topwater last weekend


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Jun 17, 2019)

W00K #17 said:


> Hard to see from that pic but the best way to tell is by counting the rays on the anal fin. A channel cat will have 24-29 rays and a blue will have 30-36.


After looking at it more and comparing it to channels I've caught, it's definitely a blue. Not only do the anal fins have more rays, they're shaped different too. A blue cat's goes straight back to the tail fin while a channel is kind of rounded. Although I wish it was a channel because a 25lb channel cat is a lot more impressive than a 25 blue.



Spoiler: Here's a channel cat I caught like a year ago 












Spoiler: vs a slightly smaller blue and a better picture from last night


----------



## Anonymous For This (Jun 18, 2019)

Moving later this winter to an area that's pretty hot for salmon fishing.  Never fished for salmon in my life.  Any of you guys ever fished for them?


----------



## Molester Stallone (Jun 18, 2019)

Haven't had the time this year for any fishing. I prefer to target large mouth bass when I do go. I find that a weightless Texas rigged finesse worm works the best for me.  I have to remind myself to slow down my retrieve in cold water. Every once in awhile I'll use top water baits. My favorites are hula poppers and Zara spooks.


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Jun 18, 2019)

Also, here's my first decent largemouth since like friggin October.


----------



## W00K #17 (Jun 19, 2019)

*ex*


RealtreeByGod said:


> Also, here's my first decent largemouth since like friggin October. View attachment 806853


Hell yeah. A largemouth was the first fish I caught this year after the ice went out in march. The day after the ice went on a local pond I went out and bounced a gulp minnow along the bottom. On like my third cast a I got slammed by a solid 3 elbee fish. I was hooting and hollering when I landed it like I'd just caught an over time touchdown in the superbowl. Felt sooo good to set that hook into that fish.

I thought about going out after work tonight but elected to watch the cubs vs white sox game instead. An obvious mistake as the cubbies lost 3-1 tonight.

The easy mode spring river bite where you catch a smallmouth or pike or walleye every other cast is done here now, so I'm starting to focus more on largemouth bass and catfish.

Tomorrow evening  I might get out and try to catch something.

Update: I have been having just too much fun catching all these bass on topwater. This single old, discontinued rebel chug-r has become such a bite producing bait I might have to retire it to my hall of fame shelf because i if i lose it at this point I'll be heartbroken. Need to hit Ebay and find some more to replace it. Always loved rebel pop-r baits but this chug-r variant is something else. Highly recommended if you can get your hands on one.


----------



## Piss Clam (Jun 27, 2019)

We noodle around here along with bloodworms/chicken livers to catch channel catfish.










						Noodling - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




When I was up in Montana I would catch paddle fish in the Missouri along with rainbow trout in the Yellowstone.









						Paddlefish - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				









						Paddlefish - Montana Field Guide
					






					fieldguide.mt.gov


----------



## MrTickles (Jul 16, 2019)

Proud of this one. 3 hour battle on the beach. 30kg gutted. Was a big boi.


----------



## W00K #17 (Jul 20, 2019)

MrTickles said:


> View attachment 843793
> 
> Proud of this one. 3 hour battle on the beach. 30kg gutted. Was a big boi.



Whoa man! Hats off,  what species is that? I almost thought it looked like a redfish at first.


----------



## MrTickles (Jul 21, 2019)

I think it was Jewfish/Mulloway


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jul 27, 2019)

Have any of you done pay lakes?

I'm thinking about going to one but it sounds like the fishing equivalent of those hunting blinds where they bring the animal out for you to shoot, like cheating.


----------



## W00K #17 (Jul 28, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Have any of you done pay lakes?
> 
> I'm thinking about going to one but it sounds like the fishing equivalent of those hunting blinds where they bring the animal out for you to shoot, like cheating.


I've heard of pay lakes but I've never fished one personally. To be honest even if it's the shit I'm not gonna pay someone to fish just one spot. I'd rather do some light trespassing and just go for it, more of a rush. If the grind really comes to it. Generally I just ask politely for private water and sometimes peeps say go for it.


Tonight something amazing went down. I had a rod dragged into the lake by a catfish. In hopeless effort I started casting near the area where my other rod was dragged in. Amazingly I managed to snag the rod and get it back, and the cat that dragged the rod in was still hooked, and I was able to land it after all that craziness.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jul 28, 2019)

W00K #17 said:


> I've heard of pay lakes but I've never fished one personally. To be honest even if it's the shit I'm not gonna pay someone to fish just one spot. I'd rather do some light trespassing and just go for it, more of a rush. If the grind really comes to it. Generally I just ask politely for private water and sometimes peeps say go for it.
> 
> 
> Tonight something amazing went down. I had a rod dragged into the lake by a catfish. In hopeless effort I started casting near the area where my other rod was dragged in. Amazingly I managed to snag the rod and get it back, and the cat that dragged the rod in was still hooked, and I was able to land it after all that craziness.



The lake I was looking at turned out to be bullshit anyways. They charge you $2.25 per lb for every fish you catch, and if you keep any you catch you have to keep all you catch. That would easily be more expensive than just renting a boat to go to a public catfish hole.

Speaking of amazing stories, I have a weird one: I cast out on the shore and I fuck up, so my line goes flying way off to the left. It drapes around a large bush and the hook hits the water. I panic and start reeling in/thrashing to try to loose my line before it has a chance to get tangled in the bush. As I reel in, a fucking bluegill comes up. Without me noticing, it had apparently taken the bait literally within a second of it hitting the water. Now the line's stuck and I've basically lynched the fish, as it's stuck hanging there. I look away for a brief moment, and when I look back, it's gone. All I can think to explain it is that it may not have been on tight and it managed to flip itself free, or the line snapped and it fell back in with the hook.


----------



## W00K #17 (Aug 2, 2019)

Got out on a tiny tiny pond for the last half an hour of daylight after I clocked out of work.

Not alot of time, but I managed to stick another chunk on topwater.


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Aug 2, 2019)

W00K #17 said:


> Got out on a tiny tiny pond for the last half an hour of daylight after I clocked out of work.
> 
> Not alot of time, but I managed to stick another chunk on topwater.


I never catch shit on topwater. I even bought a Whopper Plopper and all I've caught with it are a bunch of pond dinks and a 1.5 pounder that I foul hooked. 

Also, here's a really fucking dark largemouth I caught a few weeks ago.


----------



## W00K #17 (Aug 2, 2019)

RealtreeByGod said:


> I never catch shit on topwater. I even bought a Whopper Plopper and all I've caught with it are a bunch of pond dinks and a 1.5 pounder that I foul hooked.
> 
> Also, here's a really fucking dark largemouth I caught a few weeks ago.
> View attachment 873042




Really? Topwater is just about the only thing I can get the motivation to fish bass with this time of year. It really is the most exciting way to catch a largemouth, just having a massive slash on the surface out of nowhere then setting the hook into a big fish, it's just the best.

Some tips: first light and dusk are best times for topwaters, bass dont usually like to look up into direct sunlight to eat, so fish surface baits when the sun is low on the horizon.

Fish tight to the bank, most of my topwater bites on small ponds come when I make a cast parallel to the shore  1-5 feet from the bank. Especially target any laydowns or boulders along the edge. The outer edge 5-15 feet from shore can produce fish also, as well as any cover like logs in open water. Occasionally I will throw out to the middle of the pond in totally open water and some times I'll catch one doing it, but most bites occur right close to the shore or tight to cover. This is especially true since you'll be fishing dawn and dusk, when bass move into the shallows to hunt baitfish and frogs etc.

Last make sure to vary your retrieve till you find what they're wanting. Even on a simple bait like a whopper popper, there many ways to retrieve it.

A steady retrieve with a whopper plopper can get bites, but work around with different speeds, from slow enough to just make it bubble to burning it. One of my favorite ways to work them is by pulling them forward with the rod just to make it spit and turn the prop but only move forward a foot or so.

You can simply jerk it all the way back like that and it seems to draw alot of strikes. Sometimes I'll even have luck just twitching them forward 2-5 times, then letting it pause for a few seconds to maybe even 10 or 15 seconds, similar to how you might work a standard popper bait.

ETA: also that's a nice bass hes kinda skinny like he just got done spawning. If that's the case, you're headed for good times in your area, post-spawn bass can be amazing. They're all skinny and beat up after the taxing process of spawning and early parenthood, and now they're gonna want to eat everything they can just put the feed bag on to gain that weight back.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Aug 4, 2019)

I love catfishing but around here there's no place to catfish this time of year.


----------



## MrTickles (Aug 10, 2019)

This was nuts.


----------



## W00K #17 (Aug 25, 2019)

Just getting home, here's tonight's best fish.



h.


----------



## Crichax (Aug 26, 2019)

I've tried fishing for crawdads in various places where I've lived, but I've had no good results so far.


----------



## W00K #17 (Aug 27, 2019)

Crichax said:


> I've tried fishing for crawdads in various places where I've lived, but I've had no good results so far.


 Use a small net, turn over rocks and be quick with it. At night on a rocky point or bank a spotlight and some waders can get you plenty of craws. Traps are also a good way to get them, you can buy the traps at outdoor stores or make them yourself for alot cheaper. I like to bait the traps with the scraps from the last fish I put to the knife or my leftover cut bait.


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Aug 4, 2020)

Pumpkinseeds are neat


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm a regular fisher and have recently took up pole/whip fishing. Caught 20~24 Roach/Rudd and Perch the other week of varying sizes but nothing ground braking. 



Need to get a new reel for my spinning rod so I can go pike fishing again.


----------



## Team_RAMROD (Jan 26, 2021)

I live near St Mary, GA.  Anyone fish salt flats?  Redfish anyone?


----------



## nekrataal (May 18, 2021)

I caught a couple of crappies and 3 channel cats (2 were already put away before I took the pic) this past weekend. I mostly target those 2 fish because I’m not sure where the better gamefish are at in my area. There’s a lot of places with gar and bluegills, but the bluegills I catch are never eating size.


----------



## Clostridium Botulinum (May 19, 2021)

Anyone here experienced with spearfishing? (especially in Florida/gulf coast regions). Every time I dive down there, I try to go on at least one lionfish charter, but that's the extent to my knowledge of spearfishing. I'd love to get into real spearfishing next time i vacation down there.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (May 21, 2021)

Crichax said:


> I've tried fishing for crawdads in various places where I've lived, but I've had no good results so far.





W00K #17 said:


> Use a small net, turn over rocks and be quick with it. At night on a rocky point or bank a spotlight and some waders can get you plenty of craws. Traps are also a good way to get them, you can buy the traps at outdoor stores or make them yourself for alot cheaper. I like to bait the traps with the scraps from the last fish I put to the knife or my leftover cut bait.


Crawdads glow in UV light too, I've seen people out hunting with those at night.


Clostridium Botulinum said:


> Anyone here experienced with spearfishing? (especially in Florida/gulf coast regions). Every time I dive down there, I try to go on at least one lionfish charter, but that's the extent to my knowledge of spearfishing. I'd love to get into real spearfishing next time i vacation down there.


If you can't make it to Florida, bowhunting Asian carp is fun as fuck.


----------



## Clostridium Botulinum (May 22, 2021)

Pocket Dragoon said:


> If you can't make it to Florida, bowhunting Asian carp is fun as fuck.


Now, are you allowed to snipe the carp leaping out of the water with a bow like skeet?


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (May 22, 2021)

Clostridium Botulinum said:


> Now, are you allowed to snipe the carp leaping out of the water with a bow like skeet?


I've seen videos of people doing that, but it's not ideal or wise; if you miss, your arrow and line can quickly end up gone, along with other potential bodily & mechanical mishaps.

Also, don't try swinging a machete at one in flight....  unless it's fucking sharp.


----------



## nekrataal (May 22, 2021)

I really hate when people try to hype up lures or baits. I tried that CJ’s monster catfish punch bait because it had a good reputation and I managed to get a few big channel cats and flatheads, but now it seems like they don’t even like it.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (May 26, 2021)

I enjoy fishing but I prefer "catch and release". I can't kill them even for food due to being a Buddhist.


----------



## nekrataal (May 27, 2021)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> I enjoy fishing but I prefer "catch and release". I can't kill them even for food due to being a Buddhist.


I’m not against this mentality, the only time I’ll kill a fish is if I’m intending to eat them or they’re an invasive species that can harm the ecosystem. The crappie and catfish in one of my favorite spots are being threatened because people will catch undersized ones and either use them as bait or keep them to try to eat them. Nobody wants to catch and release them.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (May 27, 2021)

nekrataal said:


> I’m not against this mentality, the only time I’ll kill a fish is if I’m intending to eat them or they’re an invasive species that can harm the ecosystem. The crappie and catfish in one of my favorite spots are being threatened because people will catch undersized ones and either use them as bait or keep them to try to eat them. Nobody wants to catch and release them.


I want to try snake head but so far it's too cold up here for them.


----------



## nekrataal (May 27, 2021)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> I want to try snake head but so far it's too cold up here for them.


The winters where I live are too harsh for them, but they’re supposed to be some fighters that’ll strike anything that moves.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (May 27, 2021)

nekrataal said:


> The winters where I live are too harsh for them, but they’re supposed to be some fighters that’ll strike anything that moves.


I hear they taste great.


----------



## nekrataal (May 27, 2021)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> I hear they taste great.


I can only imagine, a lot of southeast asians love them.


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Jun 21, 2021)

40lb Blue Cat caught on medium tackle and netted by myself. Smashed my old PB by at least 10lbs


----------



## nekrataal (Jun 22, 2021)

RealtreeByGod said:


> 40lb Blue Cat caught on medium tackle and netted by myself. Smashed my old PB by at least 10lbs
> 
> View attachment 2282869View attachment 2282870


That’s a very nice looking cat.


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Jun 23, 2021)

Also here's the closest thing to a legitimately quality bass I've caught that I caught as bycatch one night while catfishing. It hit cutbait in 30 feet of water on a channel slope which I think is pretty odd since I've rarely heard of bass hitting dead bait.


----------



## nekrataal (Jun 24, 2021)

RealtreeByGod said:


> Also here's the closest thing to a legitimately quality bass I've caught that I caught as bycatch one night while catfishing. It hit cutbait in 30 feet of water on a channel slope which I think is pretty odd since I've rarely heard of bass hitting dead bait.
> 
> View attachment 2289819
> View attachment 2289821


Man, I’m kinda jealous. That’s a really nice catch. All I’ve been catching these last few weeks have been these tiny bullheads.


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Jun 26, 2021)

nekrataal said:


> Man, I’m kinda jealous. That’s a really nice catch. All I’ve been catching these last few weeks have been these tiny bullheads.
> 
> View attachment 2291609


I don't think I've ever caught a bullhead but I never fish for them and rarely throw shit they'd be interested in. I fling bluegill heads for bigger catfish and most of the dinks I catch are bycatch when jigging Gulp! Minnows and Powerbait Honey Worms with my UL for panfish. Which is fun still because a 3lb channel cat is more of an effort to bring in on a UL with 4lb line than a 10lber is on a medium rod with 30lb braid.


----------



## nekrataal (Jun 26, 2021)

RealtreeByGod said:


> I don't think I've ever caught a bullhead but I never fish for them and rarely throw shit they'd be interested in. I fling bluegill heads for bigger catfish and most of the dinks I catch are bycatch when jigging Gulp! Minnows and Powerbait Honey Worms with my UL for panfish. Which is fun still because a 3lb channel cat is more of an effort to bring in on a UL with 4lb line than a 10lber is on a medium rod with 30lb braid. View attachment 2295174


Definitely right about channel cats, especially when they’re that big. I like to target bluegills using either waxworms or nightcrawlers, but both seem to attract these little bullheads. I’m considering it a sign to try somewhere else since this lake, despite being nearest, is heavily fished even in the summer.

I did manage to get this guy earlier this evening but he was a bycatch that struck my crickhopper crankbait.


----------



## nekrataal (Jun 26, 2021)

Sorry for the double post, but I managed to find this really secluded pond ~half an hour away from me via Fishbrain. Caught a couple of smallmouths and found a dead crappie so I know those 2 species live there. I’m just glad to get away from the baby bullheads.


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Jun 29, 2021)

Summertime bluegill are super-underrated as far as fish aesthetics go. This thing has like 7 different colors on it.


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Jul 10, 2021)

Here's some more crazy colored bluegill I caught like a week ago


----------



## Basado (Jul 10, 2021)

RealtreeByGod said:


> Here's some more crazy colored bluegill I caught like a week ago View attachment 2332422View attachment 2332423


Very nice bluegill. They're one of my favorite fish to catch.


----------



## nekrataal (Aug 11, 2021)

Has anyone used those strike king Ned rig bait kits with the coffee scented soft plastics? I see them sitting in a box on the shelf and people rifling through them for the colors they want.


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Aug 12, 2021)

nekrataal said:


> Has anyone used those strike king Ned rig bait kits with the coffee scented soft plastics? I see them sitting in a box on the shelf and people rifling through them for the colors they want.


I have a pack but I never use them. 95% of Ned Rig fish I catch are with regular-ol' Z-Man Finesse TRDs. Like this one


----------



## nekrataal (Aug 12, 2021)

RealtreeByGod said:


> I have a pack but I never use them. 95% of Ned Rig fish I catch are with regular-ol' Z-Man Finesse TRDs. Like this one
> 
> View attachment 2439530


Thanks for the info, that’s a pretty nice catch. I’m gonna go ahead and pass on them then. If you can catch them with a TRD or half of a recycled senko on a ned head then that’ll save some money.


----------



## nekrataal (Nov 7, 2021)

Managed to get a couple of crappie yesterday morning on a bluegrass Bobby Garland baby shad vertical jigging.


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Nov 25, 2021)

Thicc


----------



## nekrataal (Nov 27, 2021)

It’s been a good time for crappie.


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Nov 27, 2021)

I never measure crappie but this one may have been a bit bigger. He got thrown back though, the other one I posted is going to be fish tacos along with 6 more of his buddies, a walleye, and a perch.


----------



## nekrataal (Nov 27, 2021)

I usually just put them up to a piece of tape that measures 10 inches to see if they’re legal and throw them back if they’re not. I should try making tacos with them sometime. Usually I just either fry them or steam them with rice.


----------



## InteracialBowelSyndrome (Feb 10, 2022)

Holy shit, KF has a fishing thread? This site has everything lol. 

A family member was vacationing in Cabo when this happened. They never saw the fish, but they heard about it. Would love to land something like that someday!



			https://ftw.usatoday.com/2022/02/anglers-set-out-for-tuna-land-1000-pound-blue-marlin-cabo


----------



## Weeb_Killer (Feb 10, 2022)

Mate I was fishing with put his knob in a carp's mouth once. Never seen a fish look so traumatised.


----------



## nekrataal (Feb 10, 2022)

InteracialBowelSyndrome said:


> Holy shit, KF has a fishing thread? This site has everything lol.
> 
> A family member was vacationing in Cabo when this happened. They never saw the fish, but they heard about it. Would love to land something like that someday!
> 
> ...


I’d love to catch something like that but I’m not comfortable with saltwater. I just stuck to mostly panfish and bass.


----------



## InteracialBowelSyndrome (Mar 3, 2022)

nekrataal said:


> I’d love to catch something like that but I’m not comfortable with saltwater. I just stuck to mostly panfish and bass.



I haven't fished saltwater in a while, but that's because I don't own a boat atm, and there aren't a lot of good fishing spots just from the shore around here. It's shame because there are some amazing fish out there.

Thankfully, we have a ton of lakes and rivers. A lake I ususally go to  unfortunately has a major carp invasion right now, and it isn't native to the region. I couldn't tell ya how they got there though.


 If you haven't had carp, I honestly don't care for it. Really gritty meat, and even spicing it up won't make it taste much better. Just my opinion anyways, but I know people who love it.


----------



## nekrataal (Mar 3, 2022)

InteracialBowelSyndrome said:


> I haven't fished saltwater in a while, but that's because I don't own a boat atm, and there aren't a lot of good foshing spots just from the shore around here. It's shame because there are so amazing fish out there.
> 
> Thankfully, we have a ton of lakes and rivers. A lake I ususally go to  unfortunately has a major carp invasion right now, and it isn't native to the region. I couldn't tell ya how they got there though.
> 
> ...


I like using carp as cutbait but even then it’s a bit of a gamble because flatheads might turn their nose at it.


----------



## W00K #17 (Mar 17, 2022)

The ice is out on the ponds and the rivers, larger lakes should be out soon. Gonna get out in the next few days and see if I can make something happen. Happy fishing to y'all.


----------



## ReasonablyRetarded (Yesterday at 4:31 AM)

Local weather prevents me from hitting the water at the moment and was curious if the farms had a thread, sure enough it does.

Tax of my PB bream I landed last summer.
Was a good 2.5-3 KG and a good 60ish centimetres while the rod I got it on setup was really just for match fishing for smaller panfish up to one KG, so it was a struggle to keep it on. As opposed to my other rod which I had setup for carp. 
Only baited with some canned corn and oatmeal & had a cluster of 3 maggots on the hook.


----------

